# Going to the DRS for the first time



## Coolwater Rose (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi all,

So, we have just past the year mark and i think its time i mark the occasion by visiting the doctors.  Can someone tell me if i need to book a double appointment for me and hubs or do i book one for myself and drag him along or shall i just go by myself?

Also can you tell me what is done first? i presume its just a blood test of some sort? maybe a sperm test for hubs?

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Am I right in assuming that you're talking about making an appointment with your GP ?

If so then it's up to you whether you take your DH along with you but you don't really need to make a double appointment. The first thing your GP will do is request some standard blood tests for you which have to be done on specific days in your cycle. These will test hormones (FSH, LH, Progesterone, Thyroid, Prolactin, Oestrogen) and can give an indication of your ovarian reserve, ovulation etc. They may also recommend your DH has sperm analysis and again, this will have to be done after X number of days abstinence.

Once you've had these basic tests your GP will probably then refer you to a fertility specialist, dependant on the outcome of the results. If everything's fine and normal then GP may advise you ttc a little longer as it can take even a perfectly healthy couple up to 2 years to conceive but that will also depend on your age and medical history. If he feels that some of your results aren't quite "normal" then he will doubtless refer you more quickly.

Do you have any reason to believe you have issues (other than that you've not conceived in 12 mths) ? Have you been charting your temps, cervical mucus etc...have you been using OPKs ? How old are you ?

These books and website are useful...

"Fertility & Conception" by Zita West

"Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler

http://www.tcoyf.com/

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

Once you see a fertility specialist, here's some questions to consider asking....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148535.0

Good luck and fingers crossed your ttc journey won't be too long ! 
Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## Coolwater Rose (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks for the reply!

I have no reason to think there is definately something wrong, although a few years back i was told i had a polyp? when i had a smear.  The when i went again they said i didnt!? This was also around the time i suffered chronic cystitus and thrush for over a year continously.  Whether that will have affected me i have no idea.

I'm 28 hubs is 32.  I havent used opks as i work shifts so i have no body clock, it says use in the afternoon - well sometimes im asleep, sometimes im just getting up, sometimes ive been up since 5am! Again with temperature ive been told im not regular enough to bother.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well hopefully your GP will be able to do some standard tests for you and DH and dependent on those results will either suggest you ttc for a little longer (as you're under 30) or if there is anything he's unsure or not happy about then will hopefully refer you to a fertility consultant.

If you were told you had a polyp during a smear then personally I wouldn't think it was anything to worry about, especially if it since dispersed on it's own and disappeared.  It's only if you have uterine polyps (ie in your womb) that may cause issues but unless you've had a hysteroscopy (looking within your womb with a camera) then you'd not know.

Cystitus and thrush shouldn't effect your fertility.  I used to get them all the time (almost monthly) for years when I was younger (from age of 14).  It's neither of those that has caused my problems and lots of women get these without having major gynae issues.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Starbright (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi hon

Good luck for your first appt. I don't think your hubby needs to be there, but you might feel better if he was.
DH went with me - no way was I doing it alone! We just booked as a single appt in my name. GP did the paperwork for me to have blood tests and for hubby to have a semen analysis at that appointment. However, as all GP surgeries are a bit different so yours might have a slightly different procedure appointment-wise.
Hope it goes well for you
xx


----------

